# Mateo Made The Weather Channel



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So I took a short video of Mateo the other day, uploaded it on YouTube, and the next day The Weather Channel emailed me saying they would like to use the clip for their video section on their program. How cool is that?

Here's the link-- It's under "It's so hard to say goodbye"

VIDEO: Saturn: Snow, Wind for Northeast


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

That is cool! Really looks like Mateo is sad to see the snow go. Super cute of him


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> That is cool! Really looks like Mateo is sad to see the snow go. Super cute of him


I think you are right, LOL. Although, right now we are in for another storm, and expecting about 5 inches or so within a day or two. He will be happy again.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That is too funny!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

That was funny! He looked like he was ready for a nap in the snow!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He is so blimin cute. His eyes are so human, it's uncanny. So, he doesn't feel the cold at all huh? Even with short hair? 
I tagged it 'amazing'.
Congratulations, you and Mateo are really turning into TV rockstars aren't you?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He is the cutest thing ever. So funny.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

How did we miss that? Wayne is in construction, so we watch A LOT of the weather channel. In fact, it's Wayne's favorite channel. That's adorable! Mateo the T.V. star! LOL!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> He is so blimin cute. His eyes are so human, it's uncanny. So, he doesn't feel the cold at all huh? Even with short hair?
> I tagged it 'amazing'.
> Congratulations, you and Mateo are really turning into TV rockstars aren't you?


Thanks, MW! There may actually turn out to be another chance for Mateo to star....I was recently in Central Park with Mateo and a woman and her assistant approached me saying they would love to photograph Mateo for an upcoming book project -- The New York Dog Project.

She took a bunch of photos of him perched on a rock; also said she is coming back to New York in the summer and would like to take some additional photos then.

So... maybe he'll be in a book, as well. How about that?!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Super Star staus for a Super Star dog.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

awesome!! I love love love it when Noodles makes the news!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Mateo is one of my favorites here - LOVE him! What a cool dog!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i so love this dog...that we've watched from puppyhood....grow into a magnificently handsome dog.


----------

